
Workout forms and some more advice - biaanghel
https://medium.com/biaionescu-lifestyle/workouts-and-advice-what-works-for-me-a11e87a6250#.olsh3zxq7
======
CalChris
Weights. Start with BodyPump classes. You won't learn much but you'll get reps
and some tone. Then get into a 5x5 routine (StrongLifts) and study form, a
lot. I use an app for that since I don't want to think about rest pauses,
reps, levels, ... I can mentally forget all that mechanical stuff and just
think about form.

I'm not a personal trainer fan.

Squats. Ass to grass paused squats. Everything got better when I started
getting serious about squats.

